# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Καλλιθεα meeting Σαββατο 28/10 στις 12 στο Δεληολανη

## c0untZer0

Τι θα γινει ρε παιδια?Εμεις στην καλλιθεα δεν θα βρεθουμε ποτε?Δεν κανονιζουμε ενα meeting στις 27/10 η στις 28/10?(Που ειναι και εθνικη γιορτη και θα υπαρχει μεγαλυτερη προσελευση  ::  ).Προς πλατεια κυπρου ελεγα...Προτεινετε εσεις μερη!!

----------


## stay_close

Ναι και εγώ μέσα..  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ελπίζω και εμείς οι γείτονες να είμαστε καλοδεχούμενοι..  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ωραία κλείνουμε για εκείνες τις ημέρες. Καιρός ήταν.

----------


## princegr

κρατηστε μου καρεκλα ερχομαι  ::

----------


## EOS

Ωραία, πολλούς καινούργιους? ενδιαφερόμενους βλέπω...  ::  

καλό αυτό..  ::

----------


## pantdimi

ετσι ετσι!!
Αντε και οι παλιοι να δινουν παρων!  ::

----------


## EOS

Λοιπόν,1ο ραντεβού αύριο απόγευμα στην DTE Expo που το AWMN έχει και παρουσία με περίπτερο - είναι το ιδανικό σημείο συνάντησης!!!

Όλη η Καλλιθέα εκεί! οκ  ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

εεεε....συνάδελφε έχουμε και το ewn να δούμε! Από EWN θα κατέβουμε το πρωι του Σαββάτου και μετά επιστροφή στην βάση.

----------


## EOS

εεεε.... καλά.... όποιος μπορεί - δεν είναι και ραντεβού! αφού εγραψες ότι την επόμενη εβδομάδα έχει έξοδο!!  ::  μέχρι τότε τα κεφάλια μέσα!!

----------


## POSEIDON

EEE μπραβο ρε καλλιθεαρα ελα να μαζευομαστε για ποτε το λετε? 
ΚΑΛΛΙΘΕΑ CITY OEOEOEOE

----------


## c0untZer0

Ελεγα παρασκευη 27/10 απογευματακι η 28/10 σαββατο πρωι προς μεσημερακι...Τι λετε?..Προτεινετε και εσεις ημερομηνια ωρα και το πιο σημαντικο καφετερια  ::   ::  ...ΑΑΑΑ και οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε απο ολο το ΑΜΔΑ,οooooλοι καλοδεχουμενοι (ειδικα οι δημητρηδες μπας και κερασουν τπτ  ::   :: )

----------


## sokratisg

Μέσα και εγώ για 28/10. 
Άλλαξε μόνο τον τίτλο του topic έτσι ώστε να αναφέρει και ημερομηνία-ώρα έτσι ώστε να είναι πιο εύκολο να το βρει κάποιος.  ::   ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Εάν δεν είναι μόνο απο καλλιθέα και είναι και γύρω πειράζει;;  ::

----------


## pantdimi

οχι βρε παντα χαιρομαστε να βοηθαμε με ιδεες κ γνωση τις υποαναπτυκτες περιοχες που μας ζηλευουν κ μας φθονουν!!Καλοδεχουμενοιι!!  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> οχι βρε παντα χαιρομαστε να βοηθαμε με ιδεες κ γνωση τις υποαναπτυκτες περιοχες που μας ζηλευουν κ μας φθονουν!!Καλοδεχουμενοιι!!


Και 'σεις;;;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
LOl!  ::

----------


## priestjim

Φυσικά μέσα κι εγώ...  ::   ::

----------


## c0untZer0

> Μέσα και εγώ για 28/10. 
> Άλλαξε μόνο τον τίτλο του topic έτσι ώστε να αναφέρει και ημερομηνία-ώρα έτσι ώστε να είναι πιο εύκολο να το βρει κάποιος.


Κατσε να κατασταλαξουμε σε ημερομηνια και θα το αλλαξω..Απλα περιμενω προτασεις  ::

----------


## gRooV

> οχι βρε παντα χαιρομαστε να βοηθαμε με ιδεες κ γνωση τις υποαναπτυκτες περιοχες που μας ζηλευουν κ μας φθονουν!!Καλοδεχουμενοιι!!


Σιγά πια με την αναπτυγμένη περιοχή σας!!! Δυο-τρεις κόμβοι είστε όλοι και όλοι στο χωριό σας!!! (Που ούτε traffic shaping δεν έχετε!! ουστ!)  ::   :: 

ΥΓ: Μπορεί να έρθω και εγώ.. αν σας έχει ο χάρτης!!  ::

----------


## POSEIDON

Παιδια εγω λεω να το κανουμε στις 29/10 και να συναντηθουμε στο γηπεδο της Καλλιθεας για να δουμε τον αγωνα ΚΑΛΛΙΘΕΑ - ΘΡΑΣΥΒΟΥΛΟΣ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## c0untZer0

> ΥΓ: Μπορεί να έρθω και εγώ.. αν σας έχει ο χάρτης!!



Ακολου8α τα σηματα καπνου...Κανενας κοντινος μας καταυλισμος θα ειναι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## c0untZer0

Προς POSEIDON : Σιγα μην πληρωσουμε λεφτα στο Σαλε*ρη  ::   ::  Καφεδακι και παλι καφεδακι...Καμια ιδιαιτερη προτιμηση σε καφετερια..??

----------


## pantdimi

Η παραδοση λεει Δεληολανης....  ::

----------


## halek

έλα να μαζευόμαστε...
κατά προτίμηση σάββατο ή κυριακή...
ο Δεληολάνης δεν είναι καθόλου κακή ιδέα, ειδικά αφού απέναντι είναι και η Λαδόκολα  ::   ::

----------


## POSEIDON

Παιδια οχι το θελω να χαλασει η παραδοση αλλα ο Δεληολανης ειναι στο τερμα του θεου (μετα την Αγια Ελεουσα αν θυμαμε καλα) δεν παμε προσ πλατια Κυπρου μερια?

----------


## halek

δεν είναι μετά την Αγ.Ελεούδα... Δίπλα της είναι... Αν θες κάπου αλλού πρότεινε κάποιο συγκεκριμένα και η πλειοψηφία αποφασίζει... Είμαστε πάντα ανοιχτοί σε προτάσεις...

----------


## tristanos

Μέσα και εγώ
πείτε ώρα και τόπο
για να ξέρουμε αν θα έρθουμε στα σίγουρα

Ίσως Σάββατο στις 7.00?
Στον Δεληολάνη?

λέω εγώ τωρα

----------


## Antagr

Και εγώ μέσα παιδιά.

Δεληολάνης καλή ιδέα, αν κι ειμαι κοντά στη κύπρου.
Μήπως να το κανονίζαμε λίγο πιο νωρίς από τις 7.
Κατά τις 5 περίπου.

Τι λέτε?

----------


## pantdimi

Antagr ενδιαφερεσαι για λινκ παρεπιμπτοντως??που εμφανιστηκες ξαφνικα!!  ::  Αντε να τα πουμε στον καφε!!

----------


## Antagr

Exω ήδη link το οποίο ειναι αρκετά φρέσκο 2 ημερών.
Προς το παρόν θα linkάρω με αυτό. Από εβδομάδα θα μετακομίσω
σε άλλο ΑΡ που είναι δίπλα μου, σχεδόν. Θα τα πούμε κι από κοντα.

Thanks πάντως.

----------


## EOS

Ωραία, Σάββατο απόγευμα μάλλον θα έχω τελειώσει και την ανακατασκευή του κόμβου!! αλλάζω τα πάντα! πυρετώδης προετοιμασία!





> Μέσα και εγώ


Αφού θα έχω τελειώσει με η omni θα είναι πιο ψηλα από οτι είναι τώρα, θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να δω αν από εκεί που είσαι έχεις σήμα από το AP μου...  ::

----------


## c0untZer0

Παιδια δεν γινεται παρασκευη απογευμα η σαββατο πρωι??(πχ κατα τις 12?) γιατι μολις εμαθα οτι δουλευω σαββατο μεσημερι...Καταραμενη ΑΕΚ παλι χαλια μας τα εκανες...  ::   ::  Για μερος δεν υπαρχει προβλημα απλα να βρουμε καπου που θα εχει να κατσουμε σιγουρα μην γυρναμε γυρω γυρω σαν τις καταρες  ::

----------


## POSEIDON

ΟΕΟ παμε το Σαββατο πρωι ΟΕΟ  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Seaman

Βαλτε και μενα μεσα. Αν γινει Παρασκευη μπορω μετα τις 19:00, για να εχω σχολασει

----------


## Seaman

ΣΚ οτι ωρα να'ναι

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

ΣΚ πρωι καφεδάκι @ δεληολάνη να ανοίξει ο μάτις  ::   ::   ::

----------


## halek

σάββατο πρωί κατά προτίμηση...

----------


## c0untZer0

Οκ λοιπον εκλεισε... *Σαββατο 28/10 στις 12 στο Δεληολανη*!!!!Οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## EOS

> Οκ λοιπον εκλεισε... *Σαββατο 28/10 στις 12 στο Δεληολανη*!!!!Οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε


c0untZer0 άλλαξε τον τίτλο του αρχικού post να δείχνει ημέρα και ωρα!!  ::

----------


## papashark

Ο papashark θα είναι εκεί  ::

----------


## B52

Mαλλον θα σας ερθω και εγω.....  ::

----------


## c0untZer0

Καποιος το αλλαξε παντως οχι εγω  ::  thnx σε οποιον το εκανε  ::  ...Θα τα πουμε λοιπον κ το σαββατο απο κοντα!!!

----------


## acoul

κρατήστε τρεις θέσεις για εμένα και τον Κατσαρό !!

----------


## maxfuels

> Mαλλον θα σας ερθω και εγω.....





> κρατήστε τρεις θέσεις για εμένα και τον Κατσαρό !!



ΟΠΟΥ ΓΑΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΑ .... *Η ΒΑΣΙΛΩ* ΠΡΩΤΗ 

Ενα κάθισμα και για εμένα  ::

----------


## dti

> Οκ λοιπον εκλεισε... *Σαββατο 28/10 στις 12 στο Δεληολανη*!!!!Οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε


Το σημείο αυτό καλύπτεται από το awmn; 
Αν όχι, για κάντε την κατάλληλη κίνηση!  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από c0untZer0
> 
> Οκ λοιπον εκλεισε... *Σαββατο 28/10 στις 12 στο Δεληολανη*!!!!Οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε   
> 
> 
> Το σημείο αυτό καλύπτεται από το awmn; 
> Αν όχι, για κάντε την κατάλληλη κίνηση!


Ρώτα τους πρώτα αν έχουν κόμβο εκεί δίπλα.

Εκτός αν περιμένεις ότι θα βρούμε βανάκι με τηλεσκοπικό πύργο (σαν της TV) για να βγάλουμε ένα λινκ από εκεί  ::

----------


## c0untZer0

Εαν θελουμε καλυψη AWMN η Ιnternet ξερω σιγουρα το papagalino διπλα στο hondos center...Ελεω sw1jra  ::   ::  Χαιρομαι παντως που υπαρχει ανταποκριση και θα μαζευτουμε πολλοι  ::

----------


## EOS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από c0untZer0
> 
> ...


Οι δύο πιο κοντινοί κόμβοι είναι ο δικός μου και του Sokratisg... λες να το μετονομάσουμε σε "Kallithea awmn cafe"?

----------


## CyberSoul

me too guys!Θα μαι κει

----------


## sokratisg

Κοίτα κόσμος!  ::   ::  

Άντε να γουστάρουμε!!! Πρωινό φραπόγαλο στον Δεληολάννη λοιπόν.  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Hmmm..
Οδός του cafe?

----------


## halek

Επί της Θησέως (Ελ. Βενιζέλου) στην Αγ.Ελεούσα...

----------


## POSEIDON

Αμα περασει κανα 040 ανεβα!!!! νομιζω κανει σταση εξω απο την Αγια Ελεουσα  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Κάλυψη απο awmn έχει;  ::

----------


## tristanos

Σαββατο πρωί?
στις 12 η ώρα?

Θα είμαι και εγω εκει

Σάββας?
Σάββας καφε

Σάββας?

----------


## c0untZer0

Ναι το 040 σου κανει..νομιζω σου κανει και το τρολευ 21 (αν και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος) ..Δυστυχως ο Σαββας δεν θα μπορεσει  ::  ολοι οι αλλοι ομως θα μαζευτουμε (ελπιζω να μας χωρεσει ο Δεληολανης ολους ετσι?Δεν εχω ξαναπαει για αυτο ρωταω...)

----------


## halek

χώρο γενικότερα έχει... οπότε δε νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα...

----------


## EOS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ...


Πλάκα,πλάκα κάθε φορά στονΔεληολάνη πάμε...μήπως να φτιάξουμε την κάλυψη του χώρου απο awmn? Μπορούμε να του το προτείνουμε! δέχομαι clients!! πελάτες μου!!!!

----------


## priestjim

> Πλάκα,πλάκα κάθε φορά στονΔεληολάνη πάμε...μήπως να φτιάξουμε την κάλυψη του χώρου απο awmn? Μπορούμε να του το προτείνουμε! δέχομαι clients!! πελάτες μου!!!!


Καλά σε κανένα δίμηνο το πολύ θα έχουμε ζωντανό hotspot στην πλατεία Κύπρου κι εσείς ακόμα στο Δεληολάνη θα πίνετε καφέ  :: 

Θα είμαι εκεί.

----------


## pantdimi

τελεια αντε θαμαστε λαος καλη φαση!!Οποιος απο γυρω περιοχες θελει μεταφορα ας στειλει πμ  ::

----------


## yorgos

Παιδιά ο Δεληολάνης σε πια οδό και αριθμό είναι?

----------


## halek

στη θησέως... αριθμό δε θυμάμαι αλλά είναι δίπλα στην Αγ.Ελεούσα... απέναντι σχεδόν από το σινεμά Τροπικάλ ανα θυμάμαι καλά...

----------


## halek

δυστυχώς μου έκατσε μία υποχρέωση με την παρέλαση... ελπίζω να τελειώσω νωρίς να προλάβω να έρθω... αλλιώς φάτε μία πάστα και για μένα  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Παιδιά ο Δεληολάνης σε πια οδό και αριθμό είναι?


Επί της Θησέως είναι, ακριβώς απέναντι από ένα πάρκο που είναι δίπλα στην Αγ. Ελεούσα. Στην Αγ. Ελεούσα έχει και στάση λεωφορείου για όσους εξυπηρετεί.

----------


## smarag

θα είμαι παρών  :: 

Βεβαία μια διεύθυνση θα βόλευε καλύτερα  ::

----------


## c0untZer0

> δυστυχώς μου έκατσε μία υποχρέωση με την παρέλαση... ελπίζω να τελειώσω νωρίς να προλάβω να έρθω... αλλιώς φάτε μία πάστα και για μένα


Παρελαση???Καλα δεν κανετε καμια πορεια αντι για παρελαση?(off topic αλλα επρεπε να το πω  ::   ::  )

----------


## halek

αν κάνω πορεία αντί να πάω στην παρέλαση θα πάω στροτοδικείο  ::  ε, δε λέει...

----------


## c0untZer0

Ωχ lool λαθος μου τοτες  ::  anyway αν μπορεσεις περνα..Ξερεις κανενος το κινητο να επικοινωνησεις?,αν ειναι να σου στειλω το δικο μου με pm  ::

----------


## halek

tnx... έχω μερικών... ελπίζω να τα πούμε...

----------


## POSEIDON

αντε να ξυπναμε και να ετοιμαζομαστε σιγα σιγα !  ::

----------


## halek

αν και έφυγα νωρίς καλά ήταν... ομολογώ πολύς κόσμος, παίζει να ήταν και από τα μεγαλύτερα που έχουν γίνει... σίγουρα πάντως από αυτά που έχω παρευρεθεί και εγώ...

----------


## POSEIDON

Παιδια ηταν μια χαρα αλλα μην ξανα παμε γιατι ολλα τα γκαρσονια εφυγαν με αναροτικες αδιες για 3 μηνες (τουλαχιστον)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Τελικά AWMN δεν είναι μόνο οι Αμπελόκηποι ... Φωτογραφίες εδώ: Internet, Wireless

----------


## sokratisg

Πραγματικά πολύ κόσμος. Οι φωτογραφίες γιατί είναι σε χαμηλή ανάλυση;  ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Quiz της ημέρας. Ποιανού είναι η ΚΟΙΛΟΥΜΠΑ κάτω δεξιά στην Φωτό ? Ποιοι είναι οι 2 εξωγήινοι που περπατούν ?  ::   :: 

και μια φωτό απο εμένα.

----------


## papashark

> Quiz της ημέρας. Ποιανού είναι η ΚΟΙΛΟΥΜΠΑ κάτω δεξιά στην Φωτό ? Ποιοι είναι οι 2 εξωγήινοι που περπατούν ?  
> 
> και μια φωτό απο εμένα.


Ασε κάτω την κοιλούμπα, γιατί αυτός ευθύνεται που ομόρφηνε η συνάντηση  ::

----------


## acoul

> Πραγματικά πολύ κόσμος. Οι φωτογραφίες γιατί είναι σε χαμηλή ανάλυση;


έκανες κλικ all the way ... ??

----------


## sokratisg

Nie!

----------


## sokratisg

> Quiz της ημέρας. Ποιανού είναι η ΚΟΙΛΟΥΜΠΑ κάτω δεξιά στην Φωτό ? Ποιοι είναι οι 2 εξωγήινοι που περπατούν ?  
> 
> και μια φωτό απο εμένα.


Και κάτω αριστερά στην φωτό που έβγαλες έχει άλλη κοιλούμπα.  ::   ::  Την δική μου. Οεο!

----------


## maxfuels

::  ρε και δεν σου φαινοταν

----------


## yorgos

Μμμμ ζεστή παρέα μπορώ να πώ....το μόνο άσχημο ήταν ο καπνός απο τα τσιγάρα  ::

----------


## halek

> Τελικά AWMN δεν είναι μόνο οι Αμπελόκηποι ... Φωτογραφίες εδώ: Internet, Wireless



γιατί δε μου ανοίγει κανένα  ::   ::   ::  
μη μιλάτε για κοιλούμπες χωρίς τη δική μου  ::

----------


## TeslaCoil

Φραφο αυτο ειναι συναντηση!!!

με MEW να εχει μουσακι Jediκο!!!  ::  

ετσι ετσι!!!

πιο πολλα λινκ!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tristanos

Καλλιθέα 
RULEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

----------


## priestjim

Μ'αρέσει που εγώ έφυγα νωρίς για να προλάβω τα μαγαζία 28η Οκτωβρίου. Αιντάαα  ::

----------


## c0untZer0

Μια χαραααα αν και αφησαμε την εντυπωση των απεργων δασκαλων  ::   ::   ::  !!!αντε και την επομενη φορα να κλεισουμε την καφετερια 2 μερες πριν...ετσι για τον φοβο των Ιουδαιων  ::

----------


## EOS

Πραγματικά πολύς κόσμος μαζεύτηκε... έγιναν και νέες γνωριμίες

Πολύ βασικό: έγινε κατανομή συχνοτήτων για τα Access Points της Καλλιθέας... τόσοι που μαζευτήκαμε..

Μόλις φτιάξω τον "συμφωνημένο" χάρτη συχνοτήτων θα σας στείλω το λινκ  :: 

είχαμε όλα τα άλλα, τώρα έχουμε και πρόβλημα με το laptop...  ::  

γράφω από το fnas, ευτυχώς που το έχω και αυτό...

----------


## halek

αν χωράω υπολογίστε και εμένα στα ap  ::

----------


## EOS

> αν χωράω υπολογίστε και εμένα στα ap


το έχουμε ήδη κάνει...  ::  

αυτό που δεν υπολογίσαμε είναι το ap που βλέπω ότι έχει το Hellug - ξέρει κανείς σε ποιο κανάλι παίζει?

----------


## halek

σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πάρα πολύ  ::   ::   ::  
τέτοια meeting θα μπορούσαν να γίνονται και πιο συχνά, όχι ανά τετράμηνο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Αφού τα βρίσκετε γιατί δεν κάνετε και μεταξύ σας ένα λινκάκι να κλείσουμε τους ανοιχτούς "λογαριασμούς" της καλλιθέας (kallithea united)?

EOS, halek τι λέτε?

----------


## sokratisg

Θα πρότεινα καλύτερα ο halek να προσπαθήσει με κάποιον πιο κοντινό κόμβο. Άλλωστε είναι αρκετοί Καλλιθεώτες κοντά του. Έχουν γίνει προσπάθειες; (ρωτάω γιατί δεν θυμάμαι κάτι)

----------


## halek

σε προηγούμενο scan δεν είχα πιάσει τον sw1jra ο οποίος είχε προθυμοποιηθεί να κάνουμε bb... τώρα τον έπιασα όπως φαίνεται και εδώ http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330287#330287
τον EOS δεν τον έπιασα... μπορούμε πάντα να προσπαθήσουμε όμως  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

o EOS δεν είχε καν ομνι. Τώρα και ομνι έχει και από ότι είδα όρεξη έχει  ::

----------


## halek

μωρέ μακάρι... το scan είναι της κυριακής... για αυτό ανησυχώ μόνο (που δεν τον έπιασα)... να το δούμε όμως σίγουρα εφ'όσον θέλει και ο EOS γιατί χωρίς τον κομβούχο δουλεία δε γίνεται...

----------


## EOS

Για δείτε εδώ αυτό που συζητήθηκε από τους κομβούχους στην συνάντηση της Καλλιθέας όσον αφορά τα ap's 

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25462 Ιντερνετ

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25462 Wireless

----------

